# People are looking for Jeremy, can you help?



## Cecile (15 April 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/people4ponies-jeremy-missing-500-reward-617692


----------



## irish_only (15 April 2017)

I hate to be negative but so many of these that go missing turn up either in a field not far away or sadly have died in an unfortunate accident.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 April 2017)

irish_only said:



			I hate to be negative but so many of these that go missing turn up either in a field not far away or sadly have died in an unfortunate accident.
		
Click to expand...

The last one that went round on Facebook that was apparently stolen was actually involved in an ownership dispute. It got shared far and wide when realistically they knew exactly who had it and almost certainly where it was!


----------



## irish_only (16 April 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			The last one that went round on Facebook that was apparently stolen was actually involved in an ownership dispute. It got shared far and wide when realistically they knew exactly who had it and almost certainly where it was!
		
Click to expand...

This too !


----------



## Caracarrie (17 April 2017)

When I moved my mare to a new yard after 9 years on the previous one, even though she enjoyed the all-day turn out and sufficient grass to keep her busy she spent most of the first week in the top corner of the field gazing down the road in the direction of "home".  I'm quite sure if I had opened the gate she would have taken to her toes and found her way back to her old stable.


----------



## Cecile (19 April 2017)

Jeremy has been featured on BBC Spotlight so it has a bit more information on the situation
I can't imagine what it feels like to not know where he is

http://people4ponies.blogspot.co.uk/2017/04/jeremy-feature-on-spotlight.html


----------

